# Partitionieren dauert lang...normal?



## therealcharlie (10. September 2005)

*Installationsprobleme mit Debian Sarge*

Also gut, ich geb's ja zu, ich bin ein kleiner Linux-Neuling. Trotzdem habe ich jetzt beschlossen, einen Linux-Server in mein Netzwerk zu hängen. Jetzt scheiterts leider schon an der Installation. Ich habe eine DVD mit Debian Sarge drauf, alles funktioniert bis ich zum Punkt 'Partitionieren' komme. Beim Versuch, die 4GB große Platte mit ext3 zu formattieren, bleibt er bei 96% stehen, mittlerweile schon seit 30 Minuten. Ich würde nun gerne wissen, ob das normal ist, oder ob die Platte defekt ist. Es kommt am Montag noch eine 300GB-Platte hinzu, aber solange möchte ich eigentlich nicht warten *g*.
Was ich dann noch alles auf dem Server laufen möchte ist folgendes:
(Es wäre nett, wenn mir hierzu Tipps gegeben werden könnten und die Angaben falls notwendig korrigiert werden)
Fileserver (Samba)
Webserver (Apache)
PHP
Bereitstellen von Videos für andere PC's
Bereitstellen von MP3's für andere PC's
Brennen und vorheriges konvertieren von Vieos auf DVD (Sony DVD-Writer)
Brennen und vorheriges konvertieren aus MP3-Format von Audio-CD's

Das ganze soll natürlich über ein Webinterface o.ä. verwaltet werden können. Ich hoffe, mal, das all das möglich ist mit einem 450Mhz PIII.

Danke schonmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe, wichtig ist mir eigentlich nur Teil 1, Teil 2 wird man sich ja wohl alles aus dem I-Net zusammenklauben können. Aber falls halt wer Lust und Zeit hat, dachte ich mir, ich schreib's mal... ;-)


----------



## therealcharlie (10. September 2005)

Also seit kanpp 2 Stunden hat sich nix mehr getan...dürfte wohl die HD defekt sein oder?


----------



## therealcharlie (10. September 2005)

Also gut, das Problem lag anscheinend am Kernel 2.6. Als ich es mit Kernel 2.4 probierte, funktionierte das Partitionieren, allerdings bricht die Grundinstallation des Debian-Systems bei 15% beim Paket 'nvi' ab! Hat vl die DVD einen Fehler? Hab diese aus einem Magazin (Linux + o.ä.).


----------



## deepthroat (10. September 2005)

Also das Ganze klingt schon recht merkwürdig. Evtl. ist es ein Hardware Problem? Hast du mal den Speicher auf Fehler geprüft? Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das eine gepresste DVD aus 'nem Magazin fehlerhaft ist. Andererseits gibt's nichts was es nicht gibt... Vielleicht wenn du mal bei Google suchst, ob andere auch so ein Problem mit der DVD hatten?


----------



## therealcharlie (11. September 2005)

nunja, was mir komisch vorkommt, ist, dass es nur EINE dvd ist, Debian hat allerdings 2 images (DVD1+2). Bei Google hab' ich leider nix gefunden, ich werd halt morgen die große Platte einbauen und dann weiterschaun...Aber danke für deine Antwort ;-)


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. September 2005)

@therealcharlie: Du kannst ja mal zum Spaß die minimal-installation ausprobieren. Sind 30 MB -> brennbar z. B. auf eine RW CD und schau mal ob das partitionieren damit ohne probleme geht. Wenn ja, ist die DVD fehlerhaft und wenn nicht ist deine Hardware zu exotisch


----------



## monger (13. September 2005)

Läßt du die Festplatte automatisch partitionieren?
  Wenn ja probier es mal mit manueller Partitionierung, aber vorsichtig!
 Und ja, was spricht eigentlich gegen eine Netzwerkinstallation? Die funktioniert wirklich sehr gut!

  Und ja, es müßten zwei DVD's sein, probiers mal mit Azureus und torrent.


----------



## therealcharlie (14. September 2005)

Hehe, das Problem war recht lustig. Partitionieren und formattieren ging nur mit Kernel 2.4 und nicht mit 2.6, da brach er eben bei 96% ab. Dafür klappte die Installation bei Kernel 2.4 nur bis 15%, dann brach auch hier alles beim installieren des Paketes 'nvi' ab. Der Grund für all diese Probleme war aber einfach nur ein RAM-Modul, dass Linux nicht schmeckt. Ausgebaut und es ging alles wie Butter. Danke für eure Hilfe ;-)


----------



## monger (14. September 2005)

Hehe,
 manchmal haben große Probleme nur kleine (aber auch teure) Ursachen


----------

